# Wish you could buy multiple items at once at Able Sisters



## Yukikuro (Apr 4, 2020)

It's really annoying that if I want to buy multiple shirts or pants or whatever I have to buy them one at a time. Unless there's an actual way to do this and I just haven't found it yet XD


----------



## Audrey Marie (Apr 4, 2020)

yes! especially when you want a couple different colors of the shirt. if you could click on the shirt and just select the colors you want that would be wonderful


----------



## kentai (Apr 4, 2020)

its weird considering they can clearly do a selection system with the tailor tickets, they could just do that same thing when selecting different colors


----------



## Yukikuro (Apr 4, 2020)

Audrey Marie said:


> yes! especially when you want a couple different colors of the shirt. if you could click on the shirt and just select the colors you want that would be wonderful



OMG THIS. I keep forgetting if I already bought a certain color variation and I have to run to my catalog to check.


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 4, 2020)

OH yoU neeD tO gET INTO the FITTING roum?


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 4, 2020)

I wish you can just add items to your cart and then check out. Itd solve this problem so easily.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 4, 2020)

YES. This is so annoying. The fitting room could've been such a neat idea, but it's not working out as well as I would've hoped.


----------



## Loubelle (Apr 4, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> I wish you can just add items to your cart and then check out. Itd solve this problem so easily.


This. I wish I could just add everything into one big cart and check out lol. I have having to go in there multiple times


----------



## Mayor Jack (Apr 4, 2020)

I just bought a ton of stuff from the Able Sisters in the changing room and it was so annoying! In and out, then in then out like five times.


----------



## Yukikuro (Apr 4, 2020)

Sir Takoya said:


> OH yoU neeD tO gET INTO the FITTING roum?



LMAO Yes yes I know I've been here 20 times already I just need to get this same dress in red and black XD


----------



## Allytria (Apr 4, 2020)

I agree! This is def one thing I hope they change in the future! c:


----------



## Mo Notony (Apr 12, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> I wish you can just add items to your cart and then check out. Itd solve this problem so easily.


I thought this was how the cart worked!  It doesn't though.


----------

